
Patch Workflow with Mutt - dankohn1
http://kroah.com/log/blog/2019/08/14/patch-workflow-with-mutt-2019/
======
Shugyousha
I wonder if his workflow could be even more automated using a MUA like
"[nm]mh" ([http://marmaro.de/prog/mmh/](http://marmaro.de/prog/mmh/)) or
"mblaze"
([https://github.com/leahneukirchen/mblaze](https://github.com/leahneukirchen/mblaze)).
The latter is maildir-specific though.

